# γνωστοί άγνωστοι



## nickel (Dec 12, 2008)

Αυτός ο όρος με προβλημάτισε σε άλλο φόρουμ κατά το παρελθόν. Υπάρχει στα αγγλικά το _familiar strangers_, οι γνωστοί άγνωστοι της καθημερινότητάς μας, οι γνωστές φάτσες που βλέπουμε στα μέρη που συχνάζουμε.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Familiar_strangers

Υπάρχουν και οι όροι _known unknowns_ και _unknown unknowns_. Αντιγράφω από την Καθημερινή:
Τον Μάρτιο του 2003, ο Ντόναλντ Pάμσφελντ επιδόθηκε στη διατύπωση κάποιων ψηγμάτων ερασιτεχνικής φιλοσοφίας: «Υπάρχουν τα γνωστά γνωστά. Είναι πράγματα που ξέρουμε ότι τα ξέρουμε. Υπάρχουν τα γνωστά άγνωστα, δηλαδή πράγματα που ξέρουμε ότι δεν ξέρουμε. Αλλά υπάρχουν ακόμα και τα άγνωστα άγνωστα. Τα πράγματα που δεν ξέρουμε ότι δεν τα ξέρουμε».

Στο άλλο φόρουμ εξήγησα στον Εγγλέζο που ρωτούσε ότι πρόκειται για:
unidentified persons who are well known to the authorities

Στις ξένες εφημερίδες χρησιμοποιούν κάποιοι τη μετάφραση «known unknowns» μέσα σε εισαγωγικά, χωρίς να το εξηγούν, π.χ. στο CNN:
These young people --often referred to in Greece as " the known-unknowns"-- use texting and Web sites to organize and communicate.

Μου φαίνεται ότι και ο όρος θα μείνει γνωστός άγνωστος.


----------



## sarant (Dec 12, 2008)

Να πω ότι δεν μ' αρέσει η αγγλική έκφραση και ότι εγώ θα έβαζα "well-known unknowns", θα είναι θράσος, οπότε δεν το λέω.


----------



## Elena (Dec 12, 2008)

> Στο άλλο φόρουμ εξήγησα στον Εγγλέζο που ρωτούσε ότι πρόκειται για:
> unidentified persons who are well known to the authorities


Και οι δύο γράφαμε ακριβώς το ίδιο την ίδια στιγμή, αλλά το ανεβάζω εγώ.
«Usual suspects», φυσικά, με την έννοια που χρησιμοποιείται εδώ.


Main Entry: usual suspects 
Part of Speech: n pl 
Definition: *the persons most often involved or suspected in an activity, esp. criminal; also, the persons predictably involved in a certain context *
Example: The usual suspects were at the party. 
Etymology: 1942 
Usage: used with 'the' 


Για την ευρύτερη έννοια (πρώτη αναφορά), λέμε «οι γνωστοί μας άγνωστοι» για πρόσωπα που δεν γνωρίζουμε, αλλά συχνάζουν στα ίδια μέρη με εμάς; Το «γνωστές φυσιογνωμίες» κ.λπ., είναι το «familiar faces», αλλά το «σκοντάψαμε σε γνωστές φυσιογνωμίες» έχει μεγαλύτερη πλάκα από το «bump into someone».


----------



## panadeli (Dec 12, 2008)

Elena said:


> Main Entry: usual suspects
> Definition: *the persons most often involved or suspected in an activity, esp. criminal; also, the persons predictably involved in a certain context *
> Example: The usual suspects were at the party.



Βασικά ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα τι ακριβώς σημαίνει ο όρος "γνωστοί άγνωστοι", ίσως γι' αυτό και δεν μου άρεσε ποτέ σαν έκφραση. Είναι όντως συνώνυμος του "συνήθεις ύποπτοι"; Αν ναι, τότε γιατί να μην χρησιμοποιούμε τον δεύτερο, που είναι πολύ πιο ωραίος;
Δεν νομίζω όμως τελικά ότι είναι συνώνυμες εκφράσεις. Ο όρος "γνωστοί άγνωστοι" εμπεριέχει κάτι το αντίξοο (τους ξέρουμε αλλά δεν τους ξέρουμε), που στο "συνήθεις ύποπτοι" δεν υπάρχει (τους έχουμε φάει στη μάπα και τους ξέρουμε πολύ καλά).


----------



## curry (Dec 12, 2008)

panadeli said:


> Δεν νομίζω όμως τελικά ότι είναι συνώνυμες εκφράσεις. Ο όρος "γνωστοί άγνωστοι" εμπεριέχει κάτι το αντίξοο (τους ξέρουμε αλλά δεν τους ξέρουμε), που στο "συνήθεις ύποπτοι" δεν υπάρχει (τους έχουμε φάει στη μάπα και τους ξέρουμε πολύ καλά).



Συμφωνώ. Είναι οι γνωστοί τύποι των οποίων όμως δεν γνωρίζουμε την πραγματική ταυτότητα. Και λίγο άσχετο, αλλά προ ημερών έβλεπα μια καθηγήτρια εγκληματολόγο, Βιδάλη λέγεται αν δεν απατώμαι, που έλεγε ότι δεν υπάρχει κανένα στατιστικό στοιχείο γι' αυτά τα άτομα: ηλικία, κοινωνική και οικονομική "θέση", μόρφωση, κίνητρα κλπ. Για τους ειδικούς, είναι πραγματικά παντελώς άγνωστοι, δεν μπορούν να συνθέσουν το προφίλ τους.
Και, Sarant, έκανα ακριβώς την ίδια σκέψη!


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 12, 2008)

panadeli said:


> (τους ξέρουμε αλλά δεν τους ξέρουμε), που στο "συνήθεις ύποπτοι" δεν υπάρχει (τους έχουμε φάει στη μάπα και τους ξέρουμε πολύ καλά).


Αυτό σημαίνει και στο "συνήθεις ύποπτοι", και έχουμε μπουχτίσει με δαύτους και τους υποψιαζόμαστε/ξέρουμε - αορίστως εμείς, με ονοματεπώνυμο αυτοί που τους κατευθύνουν. 
Το ότι δε τον λέμε τόσο στα ελληνικά είναι γιατί η φράση έχει πάρει και θετική σημασία, π.χ. σκηνοθέτησε ο συνήθης ύποπτος, το έργο υπογράφει ο σ.ύ., το γκόλ πέτυχε ο σ.ύ. κλπ.


----------



## sarant (Dec 12, 2008)

Αν θυμάσαι, πάντως, μια εποχή όποτε γινόταν κάτι η αστυνομία έπιανε τους συνήθεις υπόπτους, π.χ τον Μπουκετσίδη. Που δεν ήταν γνωστός-άγνωστος, αλλά γνωστός.


----------



## nickel (Dec 12, 2008)

Στο άλλο φόρουμ, όπου έδωσα την εξήγηση που έδωσα, κάποιος συνάδελφος ανέφερε το usual suspects. Δεν το έφερα εδώ επειδή δεν θεωρώ ότι έχει σχέση, στη σημασία ή στη χρήση.

Ο όρος usual suspects είναι διεθνής και μεταφράζεται «οι συνήθεις ύποπτοι», όχι «οι γνωστοί-άγνωστοι», και τον ξέρουμε και από την Καζαμπλάνκα στη φράση «Round up the usual suspects». Οι συνήθεις ύποπτοι είναι θύματα της αστυνομίας, δεν εκπορεύονται από τη αστυνομία, ούτε καθ’ υποψίαν. Είναι οι σεσημασμένοι, αυτοί που έχουν φάκελο, και αυτοί που, σε κάθε περίπτωση που η αστυνομία έχει να εξιχνιάσει ένα μυστήριο με γνωστό προφίλ, θα είναι οι πρώτοι που θα ανακρίνει. Στην Ελλάδα οι συνήθεις ύποπτοι ήταν ο Σερίφης και οι άλλοι φακελωμένοι που ανακρίνονταν μετά από κάθε τρομοκρατική ενέργεια.

Οι γνωστοί-άγνωστοι ξεκίνησαν σαν άγνωστοι. «Άγνωστοι έριξαν βόμβα έξω από την τάδε τράπεζα». Κάποια στιγμή αυτοί οι άγνωστοι φαίνεται να έγιναν γνωστοί σε κάποιους: οι μεν δεξιοί επέμεναν ότι είναι γνωστοί αναρχικοί και οι αριστεροί ότι είναι εγκάθετοι της αστυνομίας, και όλοι αυτοί αναρωτιόνταν γιατί δεν τους βγάζουμε τις κουκούλες.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 12, 2008)

Σωστά.
Μάλιστα, για να συνδυάσω αυτά που λέτε, ο Μπουκετσίδης είχε καταθέσει υπέρ του Σερίφη στη δίκη της 
17Ν το 2003. 
Και οταν ξεκινούσαν, στις αρχές του 1980, οι πρώτες σχέσεις του Μπουκετσίδη με την Ασφάλεια, ξεκινούσαν, σαν άγνωστο μουσικό γκρουπάκι στα Εξάρχεια, και οι Συνήθεις Ύποπτοι (Θηβαίος, Λώλης και Α. και Β. Βασιλάτος), πολλά χρόνια πριν περάσουν ...στη δισκογραφία. :) 

...αλλά γιατί να αφήνουμε τη φράση μόνο στην αστυνομία, αφού έχει το ίδιο περιεχόμενο, αλλά άλλα πρόσωπα;


----------



## nickel (Dec 8, 2015)

Από άλλο νήμα, που θα έπρεπε όμως να βρίσκεται κι εδώ. Αφορά την ταινία _Ο κλέψας του κλέψαντος_:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Deal_on_Madonna_Street
_Big Deal on Madonna Street _(Italian: _I soliti ignoti_, also released as _Persons Unknown_ in the UK) is a 1958 Italian criminal-comedy film, directed by Mario Monicelli, and considered to be among the masterpieces of Italian cinema. Its original title translates as "the usual unknown persons", a journalistic and bureaucratic euphemism for "unidentified criminals" or "usual suspects".

Εδώ έχουμε μια γέφυρα που ενώνει τους «γνωστούς άγνωστους» με τους «συνήθεις υπόπτους».


----------



## daeman (Dec 8, 2015)

...
Έχουμε και άλλα πολλά σχετικά, στο νήμα *ο κλέψας του κλέψαντος*.



nickel said:


> Α, η μετάφραση του τίτλου έχει τη δική της ιστορία...
> ...
> Θα έπρεπε να βάλω σαν μετάφραση και τα δύο κλισέ: «οι συνήθεις ύποπτοι» και «οι γνωστοί άγνωστοι» για να πιάσω το «οι συνήθεις άγνωστοι»!


----------

